# Does anyone here shoot 3050 tubes?



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm guessing that 3050 is a bit stronger than the common 2040. Can anyone comment? Is it much harder to pull than 2040?Does it toss a 3/8" steel ball much faster than the same length of 2040?

Thanks


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

can't comment on 3050. I use 1/8" OD tubing, smaller than 2040. 5" of looped 1/8" tubing sends 3/8" steel a little faster than 9" of 2040 with 3lbs less pull.

If you're shooting heavy/large ammo you could prob benefit from 3050, but for light stuff you're probably better off with light tubes.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Northerner, you probably have more knowledge on speeds of diff size tubing than most , I would say 3050 is better for 7/16 steel and up , anything under that , 2040 and 1842s are the way to go ,


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just got some 3050 in, and will set it up today to test 3/8" steel.

All I can say is it is very, very easy pulling, #64 rubber bands are much harder ..... we will see, but 3050 is SOOOO light pulling.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> Just got some 3050 in, and will set it up today to test 3/8" steel.
> 
> All I can say is it is very, very easy pulling, #64 rubber bands are much harder ..... we will see, but 3050 is SOOOO light pulling.
> 
> wll


Well just tested 3050, and it the worst c%#p I have ever shot, I took it off and cut it up for cuffs, can you imagine 194fps with 3/8" 54gr ammo, LOL, LOL, LOL ...... what good is that ? ------ 1842 or 1745 is giving me about 90 fps faster and so is Green Dub Dub and Orange Dub is up there !

Last year I tried 2040 and had horrible results with that too ! OMG, OMG this 3050 is a joke ? I have no idea how folks are getting good speeds with 2040 which has less power.

I was shooting ~7.50" static and a 40" draw, I was way back, past my usual anchor point as the was almost no pulling force, (it was about 10.5lbs) for me ..... 3050 was totally unacceptable. The tubes that come with the Zinker look thicker than 3050 and there is absolutely no comparison between those and the 3050 I got in the mail. The Zinker tubes are a bit larger and the wall a bit thicker, and about 90fps faster, LOL, LOL, LOL !

The ONLY small tube that has lived up to the hype for me is 1745 (and maybe 1842 when I give it a try when it comes in) ..... 2050 and 3060 are good tubes BTW

I would like others reports on 3050, I'm in shock on its incredibly poor performance.

wll


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi wll,

I'm guessing that you are shooting single 3050s. Did you try doubles? I would be very interested to hear how 7" doubles do with 3/8" steel and a 32" draw length.

I shoot 2040 quite a bit but speed isn't what you would find acceptable. I shoot doubles at 6 1/2" and get around 190fps with 3/8" steel and a 32" draw length. It's good enough for smashing up a pop can at 10-20 yards.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Hi wll,
> 
> I'm guessing that you are shooting single 3050s. Did you try doubles? I would be very interested to hear how 7" doubles do with 3/8" steel and a 32" draw length.
> 
> I shoot 2040 quite a bit but speed isn't what you would find acceptable. I shoot doubles at 6 1/2" and get around 190fps with 3/8" steel and a 32" draw length. It's good enough for smashing up a pop can at 10-20 yards.


No. these are double 3050 as I wanted to get close to 300fps with 3/8 steel. Instead I got 195fps with a 2 inch draw longer than I normally use and a 7.5"ish static length. I woke up tonight thinking about it ,,, I'm really disappointed for sure, with all the talk how 2040 are so incredible. I tried 2040 and got no real speed from them. They were on a torque from the factory I believe. I may be my way of shooting or ? i don't know.

1745 though are pretty potent tubes and I do like those. The 3/16"OD tubes are like 1745 on light steroids, they are a bit bigger, but not much, and no where near a 2050 in size.

I put together a looped 1/16id x 1/16w x 3/16od looped set, and that set feels powerful, I will test that tomorrow. I'm betting 275ish +fps ... could be wrong but we will see. It has a 20lb pull at about 38" but feels fast.

wll


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

My 2040 doubles pull just under 10 pounds at 32". I sometimes like high volume shooting and with these I can shoot a couple hundred shots during a plinking session. My bad thumb doesn't get too aggravated.

I'm surprised that with the 3050 you are only getting 10 1/2 lbs of draw weight with 530% stretch. I would have thought they would pull harder and shoot faster.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Northerner said:


> My 2040 doubles pull just under 10 pounds at 32". I sometimes like high volume shooting and with these I can shoot a couple hundred shots during a plinking session. My bad thumb doesn't get too aggravated.
> 
> I'm surprised that with the 3050 you are only getting 10 1/2 lbs of draw weight with 530% stretch. I would have thought they would pull harder and shoot faster.


Yes, I would have thought a few more lbs maybe 13-15 I would think. The only thing I can think of is maybe they we miss marked ? The OD is bigger than 1745 and the 3/16od for sure, I can't explain it. I shot tied #64 rubber bands a few months ago in a 2-2-2 set up and they perform pretty well, Actually #64 rubber bands are very potent, especially in the 3-3-3 set up

wll


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

I really liked the 1745 tubes that I tried and I liked the 1842 even better. It gave me just a couple fps more ( with ammo in the 100 to 130 grain range ) than the 1745s but at a more comfortable draw weight.

I have really been reading up on smaller tubes ( and tubes in general ) because these small dankungs seem to shoot only a little slower than some of my best flats with a little heavier draw weight. But they make up for that in spades with durability. I'm talking 200 to 300 shots with tapered flats vs 2000 shots with these small tubes. I'll take that every day of the week and twice on sundays.

But all this reading up on tubes has shown me something. There seems to be huge inconsistancies with them. For instance, some people have said that 1842 does NOT shoot faster than 1745 .But that hasn't been my experience. And Wll really liked the 3060s for 1/2" steel, yet they were pretty slow for me with ammo of the same weight. I haven't tried 2040 yet but Wll got bad results. Yet there are some who say that 2040 shoots faster than either 1842 or 1745 with ammo under 160 grains. Now Popshot is really digging the 3050 and Wll says they are a joke for him.

I realize that shooting style and technique can make a difference in speed, but all these mixed results seem to go well beyond shooting technique. And I believe everyone involved is giving honest reports. What all this points to is pretty big inconsistancies from batch to batch. My experience so far has been limited to one batch of black 1745, one batch of amber 1842, and one batch of amber 3060. The 3060 was not purchased from Dankung.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I love 1/8" latex tubes for target practice. 8lb pull means I can shoot all day without losing accuracy/technique to fatigue. they give me about 175fps with 3/8" steel.


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Just a quick side note: I even made a pseudo tapered set ( which I swore I would never make again ) with the 3060. It still isn't as fast as my doubled 1842, and it has a heavier draw weight.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

poekoelan said:


> I really liked the 1745 tubes that I tried and I liked the 1842 even better. It gave me just a couple fps more ( with ammo in the 100 to 130 grain range ) than the 1745s but at a more comfortable draw weight.
> 
> I have really been reading up on smaller tubes ( and tubes in general ) because these small dankungs seem to shoot only a little slower than some of my best flats with a little heavier draw weight. But they make up for that in spades with durability. I'm talking 200 to 300 shots with tapered flats vs 2000 shots with these small tubes. I'll take that every day of the week and twice on sundays.
> 
> ...





poekoelan said:


> Just a quick side note: I even made a pseudo tapered set ( which I swore I would never make again ) with the 3060. It still isn't as fast as my doubled 1842, and it has a heavier draw weight.


Poekoelan,

I agree, there must be some major inconsistencies on the Chinese tubes, my American made tubes are very consistent, my 5/16 OD are very consistent and the Dub is very consistent too.1745 seems to be good (got it from Dankung).

I'm pretty meticulous in my set ups and for mine to vary that much from others on this forum who are probably more fussy than I am, just does not make sense.

wll


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I still enjoy doubled 2040s at 6 1/2" with a 32" draw length. I just checked again and with 3/8" steel I get 186-190fps. I was hoping to find a skinny tube that would push the 3/8" steel at 210-220fps but I guess the 3050 isn't the one. I tried single black 1745s at 6 1/4" and get about the same as double 2040 (maybe 4 or 5fps more). Pseudo tapered 1745s get me a little bit more speed but my accuracy can be wonky. My 32" draw length might be the limiting factor.

When I shoot through the chronograph I try to use the same style as when plinking cans or targets. I pause at full draw rather than pull-through. I don't exaggerate the flip and I don't over-draw. I usually shoot in 68-75* temp so I never bother testing in hot weather. I can get much better numbers if I use all these tricks but that's not how I get my best accuracy.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Shooting is more fun than chasing numbers.
I shoot looped 2040 at about 7" with a 34" draw. Every time I've run it through the chrony I get 170ishfps. I'm more than accurate enough out to 100' with this setup and the tubes last 1500+ shots.
Shoot what you like and don't worry so much about numbers!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

M.J said:


> Shooting is more fun than chasing numbers.
> I shoot looped 2040 at about 7" with a 34" draw. Every time I've run it through the chrony I get 170ishfps. I'm more than accurate enough out to 100' with this setup and the tubes last 1500+ shots.
> Shoot what you like and don't worry so much about numbers!


Is that with 3/8" steel ?

wll


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

No, sorry, half-inch steel.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

M.J said:


> No, sorry, half-inch steel.


For that light of a pull that is very nice for 1/2 steel..... I don't know what it is, but there are some tube sizes that just don't like me 

I have had horrible luck with 2040 and 3050, good luck with 1745, 2050, and 3060 ..... all on the small side for me because of the ammo weight I normally use ! I can use 1745 looped, 2050 looped is a bear, and for me 3060 is a single proposition.

I wish I had your luck with 2040, but for me it has been a disappointment ....... But, my expectation are high and heavy ammo with power is important for me.... And I repeat.... For me..... Most folks don't care about the power thing like I do.

Anyway, M.J thank you for your input as always.

wll


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I don't have any 1/2" steel but I have some .44cal lead which weighs about the same. With 6 5/8" 2040s I get 150-153fps with a 32" draw length at 68F. Maybe 2040 doesn't like me either. I find the trajectory far too loopy for shooting any distance much beyond 10-12 yards. Maybe I need more practice with the slower moving ammo. It sure has a loopy trajectory.

Smashing cans, denting plastic golfballs or ringing gongs is my main joy. But I still like to see what my rig is doing for numbers. For some reason I seem much more accurate with a flatter (faster) shooting rig. I don't need high energy but I do enjoy something that gives me flatness to nail targets at 30 or 40 yards without shooting mortar style. Maybe the flat trajectory is my way of cheating or being lazy so I don't have to figure out the heavy drop.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Northerner said:


> I don't have any 1/2" steel but I have some .44cal lead which weighs about the same. With 6 5/8" 2040s I get 150-153fps with a 32" draw length at 68F. Maybe 2040 doesn't like me either. I find the trajectory far too loopy for shooting any distance much beyond 10-12 yards. Maybe I need more practice with the slower moving ammo. It sure has a loopy trajectory.
> 
> Smashing cans, denting plastic golfballs or ringing gongs is my main joy. But I still like to see what my rig is doing for numbers. For some reason I seem much more accurate with a flatter (faster) shooting rig. I don't need high energy but I do enjoy something that gives me flatness to nail targets at 30 or 40 yards without shooting mortar style. Maybe the flat trajectory is my way of cheating or being lazy so I don't have to figure out the heavy drop.


Yep, one of the reasons I want speed is so my heavy ammo does not have the trajectory of a slow pitch softball ;- )

My shooting ranges are all in the 30 to 45+ yard range (sometimes further) and I need the trajectory to be pretty flat. My heaviest ammo 314gr does out about 180 fps and at that speed it is still pretty flat out to about 35ish yards ..... when it hits, it hits hard !

wll


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

I agree that chasing numbers can over take the joy of shooting in many cases. Shooting everything over a chrony and getting upset because for some reason you are shooting 4fps slower is not worth it. But that's not quite what I am getting at. What I am getting at with these Chinese tubes goes beyond chasing numbers. I'm mostly talking about taking game dependably and at least somewhat humanely.

Let's say Joe Six Pack doesn't even own a chrony. He just likes his 1745s and his .44 lead because he can smash up cans real good with this combo at 15 yards. And any squirrel that crosses his back yard is usually dinner if he doesn't miss. Yeah, Joe is your typical suburban red neck like I am. Joe runs out of his 1745 and orders some more. All of a sudden his shots are going way low and they seem to take a long time to get there. He figures it's just him. Then, with some Kentucky windage, he's lucky enough to connect on a squirrel with this new 1745. It pauses for a second and runs off. This happens a few more times. Then he thinks about how he had to adjust his aim for this new batch of tubing and how low it seemed to shoot compared to the first batch.

So Joe Six Pack drinks a couple beers and throws away the rest of his tubing and orders more, hoping for the best. This new stuff is just like the original stuff. He doesn't have to aim so low, and the cans fly and the squirrels die! Joe Six Pack suddenly feels like Joe Twelve Pack. Even though he's your typical suburban *******, he decides to play it smart. He's been saving all the beer cans he's been emptying and shredding for a while now. He cashes them in and has just enough for a chrony. He checks his speed with this good batch. It's right in the 190 to 200 fps neighborhood.

He experiments more with other elastics. But he knows that anything he chooses to hunt with must live up to the numbers he got with his proven bands and ammo. Has it become a matter of chasing numbers for him now? I don't know. And neither does he. He just knows he likes his beer and fried squirrel.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

poekoelan said:


> I agree that chasing numbers can over take the joy of shooting in many cases. Shooting everything over a chrony and getting upset because for some reason you are shooting 4fps slower is not worth it. But that's not quite what I am getting at. What I am getting at with these Chinese tubes goes beyond chasing numbers. I'm mostly talking about taking game dependably and at least somewhat humanely.
> 
> Let's say Joe Six Pack doesn't even own a chrony. He just likes his 1745s and his .44 lead because he can smash up cans real good with this combo at 15 yards. And any squirrel that crosses his back yard is usually dinner if he doesn't miss. Yeah, Joe is your typical suburban red neck like I am. Joe runs out of his 1745 and orders some more. All of a sudden his shots are going way low and they seem to take a long time to get there. He figures it's just him. Then, with some Kentucky windage, he's lucky enough to connect on a squirrel with this new 1745. It pauses for a second and runs off. This happens a few more times. Then he thinks about how he had to adjust his aim for this new batch of tubing and how low it seemed to shoot compared to the first batch.
> 
> ...


You are spot on with your post. So far, with me I have not had 1745 that was bad, and my thicker Dankung tube has been fine, my USA made tubing has been very consistent. The 2040 and the 3050 size has not been to my liking.....

wll


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I use my chrony quite a bit.

I like to aim when shooting. To make the game easier I try to keep a lot of my slingshots shooting at the same speed. A ss shooting 10-15fps slower requires a different POA so I try to adjust the bands.

Sometimes the skinny Chinese tubes will tire out way before breaking. If I think this is happening I check the speed.

If my accuracy falls off I like to check the speed. This will tell me if I'm not stretching out for the shot and drawing shorter than usual.

Sometimes I like to adjust the rig and see what happens to speed. Change pouch shape or size, change tubes/bands, taper bands, pseudo tapers, change ammo, etc.

I own a chrony and I like using it. I also enjoy shooting targets and plinking. Some guys bring the chronograph more into the hobby than others. Some guys don't even want to bother with the chrony. It's all whatever stirs your interest. I don't think one way is any better than the other for plinking and targets.

The chrony helped wll identify a potential problem with the 3050 tubes. I'm still surprised that the 3050 doesn't outperform the 2040 by a wider gap. The chrony will help us figure out if wll has a weak batch of 3050. If wll is getting typical performance then the 3050 isn't something I will look towards for a bit more speed.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Northerner said:


> I use my chrony quite a bit.
> 
> I like to aim when shooting. To make the game easier I try to keep a lot of my slingshots shooting at the same speed. A ss shooting 10-15fps slower requires a different POA so I try to adjust the bands.
> 
> ...


I'm very interested in your findings !

wll


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The 3050 sample arrived from wll today. Not very good stuff at all. Maybe this batch is not typical but I don't plan to order any to find out.

I took many shots to stretch and break-in the 3050s. Longer lengths were tested and gave poor results. Then I shortened a set of doubles up to 6 1/2" and maxed out at 166 fps with 3/8" steel at my 32" draw length. An older set of 2040s with the same pouch and same length gives me 185 fps.

I noticed a few things about the 3050. First, when cut to 6 1/2" there is a definite wall when I reach full draw. The draw is nice for the first half and then stacks up and gets noticeably heavier as I approach 32". At full draw it's like I reach the end of a string. The 2040 is smooth all the way and I can even overdraw beyond 32". I can't really overdraw the 3050.

Another thing about the 3050 is that it's sticky. I applied some baby powder to the outside of the tubes because they do not slip smoothly on the DanKung fork tips. The rubber grabs the steel and even mildly clings to itself. When I squeeze the tube it sticks for a second on the inside. It has a definitely tackiness on the inside that the 2040 doesn't have. When I squeeze the 2040 is pops back to round without any tackiness or hesitation.

Many thanks to wll for giving me the opportunity to test the 3050. I was originally hoping that it would be a bump up from 2040 for speed.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Northerner said:


> The 3050 sample arrived from wll today. Not very good stuff at all. Maybe this batch is not typical but I don't plan to order any to find out.
> 
> I took many shots to stretch and break-in the 3050s. Longer lengths were tested and gave poor results. Then I shortened a set of doubles up to 6 1/2" and maxed out at 166 fps with 3/8" steel at my 32" draw length. An older set of 2040s with the same pouch and same length gives me 185 fps.
> 
> ...


Thank you for reporting. It was the worst tubing I have ever shot ... and 2040 is better ? I have never tried it ?

Right now I'm using 1842 as the smallest tubing and it is pretty good for ammo in the 130gr or under range for me.

wll


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Yep, I like the amber 2040 but have only bought one roll so only have one batch to comment on. I read good things about the stuff. It's stretchy, light to draw and gives reasonable power for my needs. I think 130gr ammo would be too much for the mild 2040. I use doubles to shoot 3/8" steel with mine. A fresh set might give me about 190fps. I use 5/16" steel to give a little over 200fps. The 1842 would be better for heavier ammo and more power.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Yep, I like the amber 2040 but have only bought one roll so only have one batch to comment on. I read good things about the stuff. It's stretchy, light to draw and gives reasonable power for my needs. I think 130gr ammo would be too much for the mild 2040. I use doubles to shoot 3/8" steel with mine. A fresh set might give me about 190fps. I use 5/16" steel to give a little over 200fps. The 1842 would be better for heavier ammo and more power.


Thank you for your feed back ;- )

wll


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

With all the replies on the 3050 tubes I can't even find the 3050 tubes listed on the Dankung chart. Am I missing something ?

There is a 3060 that I shoot that the jury is still out on and a 2050 that is my favorite of all the Dankung bands. I shoot them single with a active length of 5 3/8" to 6 1/2" depending what frame they are on.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

fsa46 said:


> With all the replies on the 3050 tubes I can't even find the 3050 tubes listed on the Dankung chart. Am I missing something ?
> 
> There is a 3060 that I shoot that the jury is still out on and a 2050 that is my favorite of all the Dankung bands. I shoot them single with a active length of 5 3/8" to 6 1/2" depending what frame they are on.


I haven't seen a tubing chart created by DanKung. Do you have a link? The chart on the forum was made up by member Hrawk in 2013 with information that he gathered from various web sites. He printed a disclosure in the bottom left part of the page.

http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/10-meters-special-rubber-tubing-slingshot-yellow-3050_1217


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Northerner, I thought the sticky post was a Dankung chart modified by Hrawk...sorry. When I looked on the Dankung site I didn't see the 3050 tubes, guess it's tough getting old. Thanks for the link.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

fsa46 said:


> With all the replies on the 3050 tubes I can't even find the 3050 tubes listed on the Dankung chart. Am I missing something ?
> 
> There is a 3060 that I shoot that the jury is still out on and a 2050 that is my favorite of all the Dankung bands. I shoot them single with a active length of 5 3/8" to 6 1/2" depending what frame they are on.


3060 for me was pretty good stuff, but since I discovered Green Dub the 3060 has been put away.

2050 is a nice tube size, have not used it in a while, but I did like it.

The other sleeper is 3/16 OD it is like 1745 on steroids, pretty good stuff and good speed when looped. This actually some very good stuff and this is what Bill Hays sells

EDIT; I just ordered some to do some more testing with !

wll


----------

